# Noise coming from my wood pile?



## Coldfront (Jul 28, 2012)

At first I thought it was a frog, but now I think it is bugs eating on the wood. I have some pine and birch split and stacked by the garage and keep hearing a low cheerp cheerp about 8-10 times then quiet, then a minute latter cheerp cheerp cheerp again? Some type of wood bore bug? never heard it before coming from my oak. It is loud enough that it is easy to hear when you are near the wood pile. I can't wait till the freezing temps.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Jul 28, 2012)

could it be a birds nest?


----------



## Somesawguy (Jul 28, 2012)

Probably a chipmunk. They are in my pile too.


----------



## Mac88 (Jul 28, 2012)

Haven't run into that kind of noise. We have found some kind of grub type worm, white body and
a huge head, in several species of wood. 2-4 inches long. They make a kind of grunch, grunch, 
grunch sound. You can hear them a long ways off. We usually find them just under the bark, or 
sometimes burrowed into the wood. We throw them out on the ground. The birds love them.


----------



## redprospector (Jul 28, 2012)

Yep, It's bugs. 
That's nice of you to feed them little buggers.

Andy


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jul 28, 2012)

Probably bugs for you, Might have to bring out the microwave and nuke the wood :hmm3grin2orange: I got squirrels in mine too.


----------



## southpaw (Jul 28, 2012)

Could be the sound your hearing is a bat and thats a good thing.


----------



## redprospector (Jul 28, 2012)

Coldfront said:


> I have some pine



This is what gives it away to me.

Andy


----------



## SPDRMNKY (Jul 29, 2012)

um...cricket


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Jul 29, 2012)

probably a nest of chewpacabras ,dont provoke them ,just burn the wood where it sits !!!!dont forget the marshmelos,good luck JK


----------



## mbbushman (Jul 29, 2012)

SPDRMNKY said:


> um...cricket



This is what my first thought was as well. Your description is exactly what a cricket sounds like.


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jul 29, 2012)

SPDRMNKY said:


> um...cricket




...........thinking the same thing.


----------



## 4seasons (Jul 29, 2012)

It must be them evil wood fairies that Avalancher is always complaining about.
Better get some fairy dust and spread on you wood stack or you to might have to tell long stories of almost unbelievable coincidences.:wink2:


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jul 29, 2012)

4seasons said:


> It must be them evil wood fairies that Avalancher is always complaining about.
> Better get some fairy dust and spread on you wood stack or you to might have to tell long stories of almost unbelievable coincidences.:wink2:



......You come up with the weirdest things! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## greendohn (Jul 29, 2012)

Bomb the hell out of it/them with insecticide!

I was done feeding the free loaders in my wood pile a long time ago. I work too hard to get it home. "dust beetles",crickets,spiders, rodents, reptiles, termites!! I bomb/spray the hell out of all of 'em. 

It doesn't work too well keepin' my neighbor out,LOL, but, works well on everything else.


----------



## Coldfront (Jul 30, 2012)

Yep bugs, I seen the little bastards pushing saw dust out a small hole in the wood.
For god sakes I know what a cricket and chipmunk sounds like, give me some credit.


----------



## cascadejack (Jul 30, 2012)

*Rats or Mice?*

I have had rats and mice in or around my cabin/house, and they make little chirping sounds too!

For bugs I heard if you surround it with clear plastic on a hot day it will kill all the bugs and probably drive away the Rats for a little bit as well. They will come back at night if they are rats...

Just my 2 cents worth. I have some termites that came with some free cedar I got, I split it up in the logsplitter and have it stacked out in the sun. But in WA State this year we only get sun for about 4 hours after the clouds clear away in the afternoon! Maybe it will snow here pretty soon!

The worst winter I ever had was Summer in Seattle! (Ever heard that one) Went up to alaska last summer and I heard it was sunnier up there in July than back home in Seattle!

I think the clear plastic shed is a good way to kill bugs, doubles as a greenhouse! 

Great thread...


----------



## Blazin (Jul 30, 2012)

Coldfront said:


> Yep bugs, I seen the little bastards pushing saw dust out a small hole in the wood.
> For god sakes I know what a cricket and chipmunk sounds like, give me some credit.



:hmm3grin2orange:

White-Spotted Sawyer better know as wood wrecking muther ####ers as far a pine saw logs go


----------



## Coldfront (Jul 30, 2012)

cascadejack said:


> The worst winter I ever had was Summer in Seattle! (Ever heard that one)
> 
> 
> Great thread...



I believe it was Ernest Hemingway who said "The coldest winter I ever spent was a summer in Duluth MN." I can second that, right on Lake Superior, coldest of all the great lakes. About 85 miles from where I'm at, I drove up there a few years ago in the end of July it was 85f at my house when I hit Duluth 85 miles latter it was 45f.


----------



## Canadianfront (Aug 11, 2015)

Coldfront said:


> At first I thought it was a frog, but now I think it is bugs eating on the wood. I have some pine and birch split and stacked by the garage and keep hearing a low cheerp cheerp about 8-10 times then quiet, then a minute latter cheerp cheerp cheerp again? Some type of wood bore bug? never heard it before coming from my oak. It is loud enough that it is easy to hear when you are near the wood pile. I can't wait till the freezing temps.


----------



## Canadianfront (Aug 11, 2015)

We have the same thing. Chopped a few logs open and found wood worms. Burned the whole pile. Keep it away from your. House. Hope that helps.


----------



## tooold (Aug 11, 2015)

Around here we get Red Headed Ash Borers that go after wood piles. I could hear them munching away mid winter on wood piled in the shed. They leave round holes drilled right through the wood like you drilled it. They don't do much harm and I ignore them.


----------



## Jerryv88 (Aug 11, 2015)

Coldfront said:


> At first I thought it was a frog, but now I think it is bugs eating on the wood. I have some pine and birch split and stacked by the garage and keep hearing a low cheerp cheerp about 8-10 times then quiet, then a minute latter cheerp cheerp cheerp again? Some type of wood bore bug? never heard it before coming from my oak. It is loud enough that it is easy to hear when you are near the wood pile. I can't wait till the freezing temps.



Pine borers. Hard to believe that they can make that much noise but I have heard it. This video captures it. The beginning is the noise I remember.



Jerry


----------

